# Which puppy food is the best?



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello everyone
I have to go shopping for Minnie's food tomorrow but I have a question,
I gave the royal canin puppy canned food and I switched it to blue buffalo freedom grain free puppy canned and dry food, and today I have been reading everyone's post here in Sm about bb, and after reading them, I don't know if I should keep her on bb, which food did you feed your babies when they were puppies? I remember feeding Mickey iams puppy chow(11 years ago)because the breeder told us to give him that but Later on, I think it was before Mickey was one year old, we had to switch his food to veterinary diet because Mickey always had a upset stomach, so I am not sure which dog food is the best.
Minnie doesn't seem to have any problems with bb, she is 11 weeks old.

Thank you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have come to believe that you don't need a special formula for puppies, as long as it is a quality food. I had been feeding my guys Fromm grain free kibble for a while. However, I never really felt good about kibble. I have been converted to raw dehydrated and/or frozen. After reading everything I could, I decided on Primal. I cook a bunch of carrots, broccoli, green beans etc.and put it through the food processor. Then I pack up two days worth in small zip lock bags and freeze them. I add a the vegetables and a bit of coconut oil to the Primal.

My dogs never refused any food except, oddly, Grandma Lucy's freeze dried. But NOW, I swear they vibrate with joy when they eat. They lick up every teensy morsel.

It took me a long time to accept the high price on this food, but now I will never go back. That is just my opinion, based on hours of research.


----------

